

Is US government reading email without a warrant? - DanielBMarkham
http://redtape.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/07/06/12583821-is-us-government-reading-email-without-a-warrant-it-doesnt-want-to-talk-about-it?lite

======
bootz15
We're screwed, and nobody even cares enough to do something about it.

